# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: نمایش حالت فعال در Html.CheckBoxFor

## Iran58

سلام
من کد زیر را نوشته ام



@Html.CheckBoxFor(model => model.StatusShow, new { htmlAttributes = new { @checked = true } })




اما وقتی برنامه را اجرا می کنم جک باکس مربوطه با وضیعتش فعال نیست(تیک نخورده است)


باید چه تغییر بدهم که هنگام اجرا وضیعت جک باکس فعال باشد


باتشکر

----------


## nunegandom

سلام
@Html.CheckBoxFor(model => model.StatusShow, htmlAttributes = new { @checked = true } )

----------


## Iran58

> سلام
> @Html.CheckBoxFor(model => model.StatusShow, htmlAttributes = new { @checked = true } )


سلام 
htmlAttributes  ارور میگیرد

----------


## mahdi.r1374

در اکشنتون فیلد StatusShow رو مقدار true بدید

model.StatusShow = true

----------


## nunegandom

سلام مجدد اشتباه نوشتم شرمنده:
@Html.CheckBoxFor(m => m.RememberMe,htmlAttributes:new { @checked = true })
htmlAttributes اسم پارامترش هست که برا مقدار دهی بهش دونقطه میزنیم و خود پارامتر آبجکت قبول میکنه
به عبارتی میشه حتی همین قسمت htmlattributes رو ننوشت به این صورت:
@Html.CheckBoxFor(m => m.RememberMe,new { @checked = true })

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مقدار صفت checked رو به این صورت بنویسید:
checked="checked"

----------

